# Smugglers Notch first trip



## Santina (Jun 4, 2011)

HI All
This is our first trip to Ver. and to Smugglers. We are leaving next weekend. We have 2 teens and college aged. Anything not to miss? I heard the resort is nice. Can we buy groceries close by? Any info is appreciated.
Thanks Karen


----------



## Santina (Jun 5, 2011)

Would really appreciate some help!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 5, 2011)

Santina said:


> HI All
> This is our first trip to Ver. and to Smugglers. We are leaving next weekend. We have 2 teens and college aged. Anything not to miss? I heard the resort is nice. Can we buy groceries close by? Any info is appreciated.
> Thanks Karen



There is a Costco in Burlington, on the way to the resort, about 45 minutes before you reach the resort. Stock up on groceries at the Costco, you will save a bundle. Groceries otherwise are expensive in that area compared to PA. This will require that you do not go to the resort through Stowe.


----------



## susieq (Jun 5, 2011)

We're heading up there end of September.  Please report back and let us know how you like it!!


----------



## theduffster (Jun 5, 2011)

I've never stayed at Smuggler's Notch resort, but I have been to Stowe several times.  I love Stowe.

Do your kids like the outdoors?  There's hiking in the Notch itself, and a bike/jog/walking path through the town of Stowe.  

Ride the gondola in Stowe up to the top, and eat at the Cliff House.


----------



## deh333 (Jun 5, 2011)

Been to Stowe, not to Smuggs.  Lots of great hiking in the area.  Walk around the Notch and head on up a trail.  Drive to the top of Mt. Mansfield and go for a nice walk on the ridge (beautiful on a clear day). Take the gondola up Mt. Mansfield and hike around up there - or hike down the mountain.  There are various local hikes listed in the Stowe telephone book (!).  Play in the cold, cold, streams, shop and explore Stowe and Burlington, go to Ben & Jerry's, Cabot Cheese factory,  the cider mill on the same road as Ben & Jerry's (try the donuts), Trapp Family Lodge (try their assortment of various house beer and/or pastries, explore the wonderful lodge and gardens).  Enjoy the amenities of Smuggs.

Do a search of this site, I believe that you might find some additional info. if you search Smugglers Notch and/or Trapp Family Lodge and/or Stowe.

Our family really enjoys the outdoors and peace of the region.  I hope that yours will too!


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 6, 2011)

Resort_ is _nice.
They have their own little  store, pricey but good for basics and anything you might have forgotten from home.  In town (Jeffersonville, about 6 miles down the road) there is a small store, Hanleys, that has a little bit of everything, with OK pricing.    (restaurant a few doors down in j-ville, 158 Main,  has been consistently good and reasonable).

Best bets for food bargains are Price Chopper large supermarkets, but that requires about 35-40 minutes' drive. 

Smugglers has VERY helpful front desk staff, they can give you directions/advice.  They also have printed flyers showing hikes, nearby activities and more. Just ask.

They are just starting their summer season, and you should be able to participate in organized walks/ hikes/ night and adult activities.  You'll get a guide to these when you check in .

If you have any specific questions, please feel free to PM/email. We've owned since 1997 , when our kids were small.


----------



## Santina (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there anywhere to eat right on the premises?


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jun 7, 2011)

This link to the Smugglers Notch resort website will give you all the information you need about dining options in the resort, activities programs etc.

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/rci/summerBenefits.php

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Detailor (Jun 7, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> There is a Costco in Burlington, on the way to the resort, about 45 minutes before you reach the resort. Stock up on groceries at the Costco, you will save a bundle. Groceries otherwise are expensive in that area compared to PA.



Of course Costco won't work if you're not a member.  So, if you're looking for a more typical grocery store, I'd suggest either the Shaws supermarket that's on Route 100 North in Waterbury - it's just off Exit 10 from I-89 on your way toward Stowe - or the smaller Shaws supermarket that's in Stowe - also on Route 100 North and just after the small Stowe downtown (the two stores are 10 miles apart).  



sjuhawk_jd said:


> This will require that you do not go to the resort through Stowe.



Well, that's not really true.  You can choose not to go through Stowe but we don't require much in Vermont it's all about personal choice in the Green Mountain State.    The Costco store is just off exit 16 of I-89 in Colchester (slightly west of Burlington).  So you can get right back on I-89 South and go about 25 miles to exit 10 (Waterbury/Route 100N), then take Route 100 North to Stowe for about 10 miles and turn left onto Route 108 (the Mountain Road), continue on Route 108 for 12 or 13 miles to the resort.
You'll pass the Stowe Mountain Resort (Spruce Peak Lodge, I think) on your way to Smugglers and shortly after the ski area the road becomes narrow and winding through the mountain gap that takes you to the other side of the mountain where Smugglers is located.  It's rustic and pretty along the gap part of the road but you do have to go slowly and be mindful of both oncoming vehicles and folk who are taking in the natural and rustic beauty of the area.

Dick Taylor


----------



## chris1gill (Jun 9, 2011)

If you are coming from PA, which direction will you be coming from initially? If you are coming up 89, there is a Shaw's right off the highway as you head towards Stowe. Largest store, good prices. Be sure to pick up charcoal if you'll want to grill, I'm not sure if they sell it on property.

As for eating on Property there are a few places, there's a deli, a pizza place, an ice cream place... for sitting down there's the Mountain grille along with The Hearth & Candle Grill.

There's no lack of things to do whether you stay entirely on site or go off, there's plenty of hiking in the area, as well as kayaking. They have the new zip line that's a lot of fun, the kids will love that....  Mt Mansfield is a great hike. There's volleyball and other assorted activities on site along with the reservoir's and pools....  You'll have a great time. Oh and there's Boyden Winery not far away, always nice for an afternoon tasting.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 14, 2011)

I recommend The Whip in Stowe or 158 Main in Jeffersonville for restaurants. Also, in Essex there is a Price Chopper Supermarket and a Hannafords.


----------



## petertdavis (Jul 11, 2011)

There are a couple of larger grocery stores in Morrisville which is closer than any of the other places mentioned so far.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 12, 2011)

My fav tip that no one seems to know about or do is take the ferry over to Ausable Chasm in NY. The ride over is relaxing, the scenery is awesome and you can take a boat ride that is exciting. I remembered it from when I was a little girl so had to check it out. I couldn't do the boat ride at Ausable because I had just had surgery and wasn't allowed to.  I then drove over to Lake Placid and spent the night. My mom was from there and I looked up some of her old friends. It was a trip that I'll never forget.  

There is also a waterfall you can drive to from smuggs. It is in the middle of nowhere and the locals wanted to know how I knew about it.  I found out about it in a travel guide. All I remember was that I turned down a road near a mom & pop grocery store.  

On one of my drives I saw a sign that said Welcome to Canada. DDo you think I was lost?   

shaggy


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Me, too....*

 Every year we drive up the Northway and take the ferry from Essex, NY to Charlotte, Vt. and then to Smuggs: but I have been wanting for many years to go to Ausable Chasm 1st and then take the Burlington Ferry over to go to the resort. I, too, remember it from when I was a little girl. Well this year we are definitely doing it!  A lot of Canadians vacationing at Smuggs have mentioned that they really enjoyed it. 










shagnut said:


> My fav tip that no one seems to know about or do is take the ferry over to Ausable Chasm in NY. The ride over is relaxing, the scenery is awesome and you can take a boat ride that is exciting. I remembered it from when I was a little girl so had to check it out. I couldn't do the boat ride at Ausable because I had just had surgery and wasn't allowed to.  I then drove over to Lake Placid and spent the night. My mom was from there and I looked up some of her old friends. It was a trip that I'll never forget.
> 
> There is also a waterfall you can drive to from smuggs. It is in the middle of nowhere and the locals wanted to know how I knew about it.  I found out about it in a travel guide. All I remember was that I turned down a road near a mom & pop grocery store.
> 
> ...


----------



## shagnut (Jul 12, 2011)

Please report back and let me know how it was. Esp the boat ride. For some reason I remember going thru choppy waters with tall rocks on both sides? 


shaggy


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2011)

shagnut said:


> Please report back and let me know how it was. Esp the boat ride. For some reason I remember going thru choppy waters with tall rocks on both sides?
> 
> 
> shaggy


Will do. I believe you are right about the boat ride. I remember something like that, too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 26, 2011)

OK. We went through the Ausable Chasm this past Sunday. Basically, you walk through a lovely wooded area on a nicely groomed trail with various views of the chasm below - a mile walk. There are educational signs along the way about the various trees and wildlife. Then, you can either get on a raft (years ago when I was a child they were wooden boats) or a tube to go down the river. It is actually very tranquil, but there are small rapids that you go through where the boat turns around and you get splashed. Small children would probably really enjoy it. (which I remember). It is a short ride.The raft guide gives you some info. regarding history and geology, etc. Afterwards, you can take the trolley back to the visitor center and parking lot. There is a cafeteria and gift chop there. There are several trails on the property, but we didn't hike them. It cost $55.00 for my husband and I. I thought that was expensive for such a small boat ride, but it is privately owned, so I guess they need to make a profit to maintain the whole facility. There is also a museum nearby, but we didn't go to it: probably another fee. We had gotten there early in the morning (9:30 am) but, unfortunately, there were loud groups of "city" people, one on our boat who was singing rap music loudly. Very obnoxious. I wanted to push him overboard! What a jerk!

We enjoyed the Port Kent Ferry to Burlington over Lake Champlain - an hour ride - $25.00 for the car with the two of us.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, so now we know I'm sorry you spent so much money for the boat ride. I didn't get to do it when I was there because I had just had surgery and wasn't allowed. I guess when you are a little kid a little splash seems like a big wave!!. I thought the ferry ride over and just walking around the chasm area was just beautiful.  I won't be recommending the boat ride in the future.  shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Jul 26, 2011)

Good think I wasn't on that boat. My radio doesn't play "c rap" and I sure wouldn't listen to it if I was on a boat!! He'd be overboard for sure and I'd be in jail:ignore: :ignore:  shaggy


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I had to go on that boat ride to see if it was like what I remembered as a little kid. When you are a child, everything seems bigger than life! Wish I was a kid again!


----------

